# lost paddle Upper Rustic 5/24



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Buzzards, 

I lost my paddle on the upper Rustic run on the Poudre on Saturday 5/24. It is a werner player with black shaft and white blades. It has/had my pogies on it. Also name and number are on it as well as several distinctive stickers. Please give me a call if you find it.

Thanks, Paul

seven-two-zero-299-two-5-six-eight


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bump again. I am hoping that with the water coming down someone will find this.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Still hoping someone finds my paddle. Thanks


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just wanting to keep this fresh. With the water coming down I am hoping this pops up. 

Thanks, Paul


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bumpity, bump, bump. Still hoping someone finds my paddle. Thanks


----------

